# Os lugares mais frios de Portugal



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2005 às 22:37)

O tempo não está nada animador, com esta monotonia nem dá vontade de participar no fórum, o que parece ter ocorrido nos últimos dias, por isso abri este novo tópico.
  Afinal, quais são os locais mais frios de Portugal?
 Estes podem ser avaliados tendo em conta a média anual, a temperatura média nos meses mais frios, as mínimas absolutas, a altitude, etc, que são condicionados por inúmeros factores.

  Espero que deêm a vossa opinião?


----------



## Zoelae (10 Dez 2005 às 19:24)

Bem, parece k ninguém quer opinar sobre isto, k pena era só para enriquecer o fórum, se querem ter um fórum como o Espanhol é preciso "trabalhar".

  Eu não percebo mt disto, mas cá vai:
  a serra da Estrela dada a sua altitude deve registar minimas bastante baixas, talvez na ordem dos -20ºC ( se alguém souber qual foi o mínimo absoluto lá registado diga!), mas claro tem 2000m, em relação à T média anual deve ter o record cá em Portugal. 
Tendo em conta a altitude mais moderada do Nordeste Transmontano, existem temperaturas bastante interessantes, com recordes absolutos de      -12,2 em Bragança e -16? em Miranda do douro, isto no que se refere a cidades, pois de certeza que hÁ sitios bem mais frios. As serras dessa zona tb  devem ter médias bastante baixas.

DÊEM A VOSSA OPINIÃO E SE ALGUÉM SOUBER VALORES DE TEMPERATURA PONHAM, PARA FICARMOS COM UMA IDEIA MELHOR!!


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2005 às 19:33)

A mínima oficial, que eu tenha conhecimento, é de -16,0ºC nas Penhas da Saúde e também em Miranda do Douro.
Nas Penhas da Saúde foi em 5 de Fevereiro de 1956.
Em Miranda do Douro foi em 16 de Janeiro de 1945.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Ago 2006 às 22:28)

Confirmo, a mínima mais baixa alguma vez registada em Portugal: -16ºC em Miranda do Douro. Bendita terra!


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2006 às 22:33)

Só pode ter tido origem numa situação fortemente anticiclónica centrada sobre as iilha británicas com ventos predominantes de NE e percorrido continental.


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 12:33)

Nas Penhas da Saúde foi em 5 de Fevereiro de 1956?

Não foi tb nesse dia que Lisboa tinha visto pela última vez neve? (até este ano )


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 13:08)

O episódio que provocou neve com acumulação em Lisboa, bem como em muitas cidades do sul da Península Ibérica, foi nos dias 2 e 3 de Fevereiro de 1954.
Não tenho conhecimento que em Fevereiro de 1956 tenha voltado a nevar, mas pode ter acontecido.


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 17:42)

Dan disse:


> O episódio que provocou neve com acumulação em Lisboa, bem como em muitas cidades do sul da Península Ibérica, foi nos dias 2 e 3 de Fevereiro de 1954.
> Não tenho conhecimento que em Fevereiro de 1956 tenha voltado a nevar, mas pode ter acontecido.



Devo de estar a fazer confusão e como no evento de Janeiro deste ano os media mencionaram 50 anos que não nevava e dai talvez a minha confusão.


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 17:18)

*Afinal onde fez -16 graus negativos..?? Miranda do Douro ou Penhas da Saúde..?? e quais são as altitudes das duas..??*


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2006 às 18:04)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Afinal onde fez -16 graus negativos..?? Miranda do Douro ou Penhas da Saúde..?? e quais são as altitudes das duas..??*



Nas duas, mas em datas diferentes.

Nas Penhas da Saúde foi em 5 de Fevereiro de 1956. Neste local a estação meteorológica localizava-se a 1510m.

Em Miranda do Douro foi em 16 de Janeiro de 1945. Cidade localizada a cerca de 700m.


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 18:13)

*Segundo o Guardaonline o Instituto de Meteorologia diz que oficialmente o recorde pertence a Penhas Douradas com -13ºC. Mas penso que a Pousada de Juventude em Penhas da Saúde a cerca de 1900 metros , portanto 400 metros acima deve ter feito mais frio ainda. Só não sei dizer se há alguma estação nesta Pousada...*


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2006 às 18:26)

Pois o Guardaonline está redondamente enganado 

Acho que as Penhas da Saúde fica a 1600m e não 1900m.

Quanto à questão do tópico, creio que as menores médias anuais registam-se sem dúvida no ponto mais alto de Portugal continental, a torre. No entanto, na minha opinião, as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas devem registar-se algures na Terra Fria Transmontana, talvez num vale alto e bem encaixado do P.N. de Montesinho. É nesta zona onde o frio em altitude é maior em situações de ar seco vindos do leste pelo interior da Europa e é onde o arrefecimento nocturno por perda de calor mais se faz sentir (inversão térmica), creio que é sob estas condições que se registam as temperaturas mais baixas em Portugal. A comparação entre a mínima absoluta de Miranda do Douro a 700m e a das Penhas Douradas a 1400m fala por si. A de Bragança só não é mais baixa devido à localização da estação   

PS: a mínima absoluta das Penhas Douradas é de -13,3ºC a 11/Fev/1956.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 18:33)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Segundo o Guardaonline o Instituto de Meteorologia diz que oficialmente o recorde pertence a Penhas Douradas com -13ºC. Mas penso que a Pousada de Juventude em Penhas da Saúde a cerca de 1900 metros , portanto 400 metros acima deve ter feito mais frio ainda. Só não sei dizer se há alguma estação nesta Pousada...*



Grande confusão que vai para aqui.....  

A estação fica nas  penhas Douradas que fica a aproximadamente a 1500m de altitude...e nao existe nenhuma pousada da juventude...a pousada da juventude fica nas penhas da Saude onde não existe nenhuma estação meteorologica


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2006 às 18:36)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Segundo o Guardaonline o Instituto de Meteorologia diz que oficialmente o recorde pertence a Penhas Douradas com -13ºC. Mas penso que a Pousada de Juventude em Penhas da Saúde a cerca de 1900 metros , portanto 400 metros acima deve ter feito mais frio ainda. Só não sei dizer se há alguma estação nesta Pousada...*



O recorde das Penhas Douradas (estação meteorológica do IM) é de -13,3ºC
Essa estação localiza-se a 1388m.

Na Serra da Estrela existem ou existiram estações meteorológias noutros locais:

Penhas da Saúde (Altitude: 1510m) valor extremo: -16,0ºC
Lagoa Comprida (Altitude: 1560m) valor extremo: -14,7ºC
Guarda (Altitude: 1019m) valor extremo: -12,5ºC

Penhas da Saúde não fica tão alto e também não conheço nenhuma Pousada de Juventude a 1900 metros. A única Pousada de Juventude que conheço, nessa região, fica nas Penhas Douradas, a uns 1500m.


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2006 às 18:37)

dj_alex disse:


> Grande confusão que vai para aqui.....
> 
> A estação fica nas  penhas Douradas que fica a aproximadamente a 1500m de altitude...e nao existe nenhuma pousada da juventude...a pousada da juventude fica nas penhas da Saude onde não existe nenhuma estação meteorologica



Acho que existe uma convencional, ou pelo menos existiu porque esse valor de -16,0ºC é verdadeiro  

Aliás, acho que o Dan tem as médias normais para essa estação!


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 18:38)

Fil disse:


> Pois o Guardaonline está redondamente enganado
> 
> Acho que as Penhas da Saúde ficam a 1600m e não 1900m.



*Esta estância Penhas da Saúde segundo pesquisei fica entre 1500 m a 1600 m , mas existe uma pousada chamada Pousada de Juventude em Vila Carvalho à 1900m.*


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

Pelos vistos existem duas Pousadas da Juventude, uma nas Penhas da Saúde e outra nas Penhas Douradas. Nesta última já eu fique uns dias.


----------



## Luis França (21 Nov 2006 às 20:17)

Sem esquecer a Casa Abrigo de Pitões das Júnias (PNPG) a 1100m de altitude. Bem sei que não é muito alto mas tem dos climas mais frios que conheço em Portugal. Quando sopra de Norte no Inverno ...    

E, claro, a Casa Abrigo do Pico Ruivo na Madeira (o RogPacheco deve saber a altitude - 1800m?)


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 21:19)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Esta estância Penhas da Saúde segundo pesquisei fica entre 1500 m a 1600 m , mas existe uma pousada chamada Pousada de Juventude em Vila Carvalho à 1900m.*



Na Serra da Estrela? Não existe concerteza, essa é a das Penhas da Saúde, junto aos campos de ténis do Hotel Serra da Estrela:






Do outro lado da estrada, um pouco mais à frente (sentido Covilhã-Centro de Limpeza de Neve), fica a Pousada da Juventude da fotografia.
Aliás as 2 fotos que aparecem no site das Pousadas da Juventude, são da mesma pousada nas Penhas da Saúde, simplesmente uma é um zoom.






E a informação que aparece no site das referidas Pousadas:
http://www.pousadasjuventude.pt/edicoes1/pousadas/artigos.asp?artIni=2708&art=96&site=1&rev=1
Não esta correcta , a altitude onde ela se encontra é a 1500 m aproximadamente.  

Vejam aqui uma foto satélite do google earth:







Espero que agora que essas dúvidas se dissipem.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 10:39)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Esta estância Penhas da Saúde segundo pesquisei fica entre 1500 m a 1600 m , mas existe uma pousada chamada Pousada de Juventude em Vila Carvalho à 1900m.*



Impossivel....acima dos 1600m de altitude (penhas da saude), nao existe mais nada...nem casa...nem pousadas...

Quanto a estacao das penhas da saude...acho que já deixou de existir há muito...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 10:42)

Dan disse:


> Pelos vistos existem duas Pousadas da Juventude, uma nas Penhas da Saúde e outra nas Penhas Douradas. Nesta última já eu fique uns dias.



A pousada das Penhas Douradas, nao e da juventude!! Pertence as Pousadas de Portugal...

http://www.pousadas.pt/historicalhotels/ES/pousadas/Portugal/Beiras/SLourenco/home/slourencoHOME.htm

Está localizada na estrada de Manteigas para as Penhas Douradas


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2006 às 22:25)

dj_alex disse:


> A pousada das Penhas Douradas, nao e da juventude!! Pertence as Pousadas de Portugal...
> 
> http://www.pousadas.pt/historicalhotels/ES/pousadas/Portugal/Beiras/SLourenco/home/slourencoHOME.htm
> 
> Está localizada na estrada de Manteigas para as Penhas Douradas



Não sei por fiquei com a ideia que se tratava de uma Pousada da Juventude


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

Dan disse:


> Não sei por fiquei com a ideia que se tratava de uma Pousada da Juventude




Estamos a falar da mesma pousada ne??   Ha quanto tempo foi isso Dan??
É que nessa pousada um quarto duplo custa 140€


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Estamos a falar da mesma pousada ne??   Ha quanto tempo foi isso Dan??
> É que nessa pousada um quarto duplo custa 140€



Foi há mais de 10 anos e já não me lembro dos valores


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 02:18)

Minho disse:


> Só pode ter tido origem numa situação fortemente anticiclónica centrada sobre as iilha británicas com ventos predominantes de NE e percorrido continental.



Aqui ficam os dados possíveis apenas das Penhas da Saúde:


----------



## rodolfo (27 Dez 2006 às 14:01)

Sou do Brasil e faço um trabalho sobre neve por aqui. Peço informações sobre medição e distribuição de neve em Portugal. Há algum trabalho sobre o tema por aí ?


----------



## rodolfo (28 Dez 2006 às 21:28)

Quanto de neve cai nestas áreas de Portugal ?


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 21:35)

rodolfo disse:


> Quanto de neve cai nestas áreas de Portugal ?



Tenho alguns dados, já um pouco antigos, sobre o número de dias de neve e de neve no solo.


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 01:00)

Os lugares mais frios de Portugal?
resposta: Lugar da estação do Dan, consegue sempre bater as minimas do pessoal todo, Dan por o sensores no frigorifico não vale lol.
Bem o lugar mais frio de Portugal penso ser as Penhas Douradas, não que tenha um record de minima mas sim pela média das temperaturas ao longo do ano, penso ser assim que devemos interpretar como lugar mais frio.


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2006 às 01:12)

Trabalho sobre neve semelhantes aos que existem no Brasil não existe nenhum. Portugal tem um território bastante pequeno (inferior ao de SC) e o clima é bastante constante (com uma tendência de aquecimento o que leva a que cada vez cai menos neve) e por isso não há grandes segredos sobre a neve que cai e onde cai 



mag0 disse:


> Os lugares mais frios de Portugal?
> resposta: Lugar da estação do Dan, consegue sempre bater as minimas do pessoal todo, Dan por o sensores no frigorifico não vale lol.
> Bem o lugar mais frio de Portugal penso ser as Penhas Douradas, não que tenha um record de minima mas sim pela média das temperaturas ao longo do ano, penso ser assim que devemos interpretar como lugar mais frio.



As Penhas Douradas é, quanto muito, a estação meteorológica automática do IM mais fria de Portugal mas não é o lugar mais frio.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2006 às 17:03)

mag0 disse:


> Os lugares mais frios de Portugal?
> resposta: Lugar da estação do Dan, consegue sempre bater as minimas do pessoal todo, Dan por o sensores no frigorifico não vale lol.
> Bem o lugar mais frio de Portugal penso ser as Penhas Douradas, não que tenha um record de minima mas sim pela média das temperaturas ao longo do ano, penso ser assim que devemos interpretar como lugar mais frio.



As mínimas aqui são baixas, mas só nos dias de geada   

Se for pela média anual então é mesmo a Torre. Pelo mês mais frio também deve ser a Torre.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (2 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

Dan disse:


> As mínimas aqui são baixas, mas só nos dias de geada
> 
> Se for pela média anual então é mesmo a Torre. Pelo mês mais frio também deve ser a Torre.





Oi! Dan
A frase precisa de rigor.
"Aqui só há dias de geada quando as mínimas são baixas" 

Um abraço


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2007 às 20:42)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Oi! Dan
> A frase precisa de rigor.
> "Aqui só há dias de geada quando as mínimas são baixas"
> 
> Um abraço



Era uma pequena brincadeira   Eu queria dizer que só registo os valores mais baixos em situações anticiclónicas, nos dias de instabilidade são os membros do fórum que vivem em locais de maior altitude que registam as mínimas mais baixas, como o Fil ou o Mag0.

Um abraço.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Meus amigos, o recorde de frio em Portugal, esse ninguém o tira ...

Pertence com todo o mérito a Miranda do Douro ... -16º  

Só não sei o ano assim de repente ...


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

iceberg disse:


> Meus amigos, o recorde de frio em Portugal, esse ninguém o tira ...
> 
> Pertence com todo o mérito a Miranda do Douro ... -16º
> 
> Só não sei o ano assim de repente ...



desculpa la iceberg mas a torre já resgistrou -20ºc no inverno

"As temperaturas mais baixas de Portugal são registradas no cume da Serra, com mínimas que já atingiram a marca de -20°C no inverno"

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_Da_Estrela
pois ai certamente será o local mais frio de portugal continental


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Mas o Iceberg referia-se a temperaturas oficiais, e a mínima de Miranda do Douro é mesmo a mais baixa registada em Portugal juntamente com a das Penhas da Saúde, que fica na Serra da Estrela.

Eu já tinha dito atrás que as médias mais baixas são sem dúvida registadas na torre, mas acho que as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas de Portugal são registadas algures na região da terra fria transmontana.


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Oi! Dan
> A frase precisa de rigor.
> "Aqui só há dias de geada quando as mínimas são baixas"
> 
> Um abraço



Acho que falta um prémio para o evento "Prémios Floco de Neve MeteoPT 2006" - "Membro A Voz da Consciência"


----------



## Zoelae (3 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

Fil disse:


> Mas o Iceberg referia-se a temperaturas oficiais, e a mínima de Miranda do Douro é mesmo a mais baixa registada em Portugal juntamente com a das Penhas da Saúde, que fica na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Eu já tinha dito atrás que as médias mais baixas são sem dúvida registadas na torre, mas acho que as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas de Portugal são registadas algures na região da terra fria transmontana.



Eu tb estou convicto que sim, algures num pequeno vale encaixado num lameiro, em altitude e com poucas árvores.


----------



## rodolfo (4 Jan 2007 às 13:23)

Dan, você disse que teria dados sobre neve em Portugal. Como posso fazer para obtê-los ? Isso é possivel ?

Posso enviar os meus sobre o Brasil.

Um abração,
Rodolfo


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (21 Out 2008 às 22:26)

*¿Lugar mais frio de Portugal?*

Olá amigos (desculpem mi Portugues), me gustaria saber
cual es el sitio mais frio de Portugal....

¿Serra da Estrela?.... Yo no lo se....

¿Y en cidades?

Muito Obrigado...


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: ¿Lugar mais frio de Portugal?*



Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos (desculpem mi Portugues), me gustaria saber
> cual es el sitio mais frio de Portugal....
> 
> ¿Serra da Estrela?.... Yo no lo se....
> ...



O local mais frio é certamente a Serra da Estrela.

A cidade deve ser provavelmente a Guarda.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: ¿Lugar mais frio de Portugal?*



Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos (desculpem mi Portugues), me gustaria saber
> cual es el sitio mais frio de Portugal....
> 
> ¿Serra da Estrela?.... Yo no lo se....
> ...


 es el interior NE e las areas montañosas del norte e interior centro.
desculpe el español.......


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: ¿Lugar mais frio de Portugal?*



Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos (desculpem mi Portugues), me gustaria saber
> cual es el sitio mais frio de Portugal....
> 
> ¿Serra da Estrela?.... Yo no lo se....
> ...


 es el interior NE e las areas montañosas del norte e interior centro.
desculpe el castellano.......


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 23:18)

Uma vez que já existia este tópico sobre os lugares mais frios de Portugal, os posts movidos para aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Parece-me que o local mais frio, com médias mais baixas e permanentemente habitado é o concelho de Montalegre - pena não ter dados mas lá é "bué da frio"
Um planalto cuja altitude é superior a 900 mts, encaixado entre montanhas - Gerês e larouco e que depende tanto das massas de ar húmido do atlântico com das massas de ar seco continental tem todos os ingredientes para assistir ao frio e à queda de neve com poucos locais no país.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Mais fria Talvez montalegre, ou guarda ... mas o sitio mais frio pra mim deve ser gimonde...xD

Gostava que fosse Vila pouca de aguiar ...mas esta vila so ganha em desconforto termico ...

Apesar de tambem estar encaixada entre 2 serras


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Podem não ser os lugares mais frios ao nível de temperaturas médias anuais, mas existem por aí muitos vales no interior norte e centro, cuja percentagem de dias com geada é impressionante.

O pessoal de Bragança já nos deu a conhecer o caso de Gimonde. Mas quantos mais lugares idênticos não haverão por aí espalhados?

Existem recantos nas serras de Montemurro e Leomil, que bem conheço, e que são umas autênticas minas de gelo.

Altas de Portugal - Risco de geada


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

e as Penhas Douradas?


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

AnDré disse:


> Podem não ser os lugares mais frios ao nível de temperaturas médias anuais, mas existem por aí muitos vales no interior norte e centro, cuja percentagem de dias com geada é impressionante.
> 
> O pessoal de Bragança já nos deu a conhecer o caso de Gimonde. Mas quantos mais lugares idênticos não haverão por aí espalhados?
> 
> ...



Já tinha visto  esse mapa, mas acho curioso como há locais no interior, com tão pouca ou nenhuma geada.
Quanto ao litoral já era esperado.
E sem dúvida que temos no norte interior autênticas fábricas de gelo de inverno.
Na nossa saudosa Estremadura, o Montejunto domina!


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Por acaso tenho curiosidade em fazer trabalho de campo nos locais mais frios de Portugal...
Gostava de saber de que forma a natureza se adapta a condições tão adversas...Da mesma forma me interessam os locais mais quentes por iguais motivos.


----------



## joao paulo (7 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Esta estância Penhas da Saúde segundo pesquisei fica entre 1500 m a 1600 m , mas existe uma pousada chamada Pousada de Juventude em Vila Carvalho à 1900m.*



Vila do Carvalho é a freguesia a qual pertence essa área, antiga colónia infantil de montanha, actualmente pousada da juventude das penhas da saúde


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

belem disse:


> E sem dúvida que temos no norte interior autênticas fábricas de gelo de inverno.
> Na nossa saudosa Estremadura, o Montejunto domina!



pois é porque é que em termos de frio forma-se sempre uma "lingua" de baixas temperaturas entre a serra da estrela, montejunto e os concelhos a norte de lisboa como arruda, loures, mafra......
noto isso bastante quando estou em arruda.....a diferenca entre arruda e alverca ou lisboa ou até vila franca é enorme!!!


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

Será que para o IM a zona mais fria do país é o distrito de Bragança??
Senão, porque razão os critérios de atribuição de alertas são mais exigentes em Bragança do que na Guarda? Como é que eles justificam que uma temperatura de -3.0ºC em Bragança sejam "normais" e na Guarda sejam de "alguns cuidados"? 







________________


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

stormy disse:


> pois é porque é que em termos de frio forma-se sempre uma "lingua" de baixas temperaturas entre a serra da estrela, montejunto e os concelhos a norte de lisboa como arruda, loures, mafra......
> noto isso bastante quando estou em arruda.....a diferenca entre arruda e alverca ou lisboa ou até vila franca é enorme!!!



Penso que poderá ser por estarem mais expostas a ventos de norte e por serem locais mais altos.
Certamente deverão haver mais factores, mas assim que me lembre por alto estes são os mais influentes.


----------



## dragSD (17 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

bem sei que isto e so para cidades portuguesas ,eu vivo na noruega e aqui na zona onde eu vivo este ano tive temperaturas de -26 graus  abracos


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Eu fico  no norte do distrito de Santarém e este ano já cairam perto de 20 geadas enquanto o ano passado só caíram 2/3. Mesmo assim aínda me lembro de que à sensívelmente 6/7 anos quando andava na escola primária ser frequente ver tudo branco de geada e a temperatura marcar -1ºC às 9h.
Penso que a zona mais fria daqui é um vale por onde um ribeiro passa que desagua no rio Alviela. No centro da minha terra(Alcanena) posso ter 2ºC no centro, que nesse vale as temperaturas podem chegar aos-1ºC, apesar destes dois locais distarem apenas 1km um do outro.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (17 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Eu não tenho dados para dizer qual e o lugar mais frio de Portugal mas posso vos garantir que Montalegre e a região do barroso (Pitões das Junias talvez a mais fria aldeia) devem estar pelo menos no top 10 ..

Este ano ja registei -11,5º e a uns anos no termómetro do carro vi -17º.. 

cumprimentos 
miguel moura


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

stormy disse:


> pois é porque é que em termos de frio forma-se sempre uma "lingua" de baixas temperaturas entre a serra da estrela, montejunto e os concelhos a norte de lisboa como arruda, loures, mafra......
> noto isso bastante quando estou em arruda.....a diferenca entre arruda e alverca ou lisboa ou até vila franca é enorme!!!



Não esquecer o norte do Ribatejo, zona ainda mais fria que aí.


----------



## rozzo (17 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

stormy disse:


> pois é porque é que em termos de frio forma-se sempre uma "lingua" de baixas temperaturas entre a serra da estrela, montejunto e os concelhos a norte de lisboa como arruda, loures, mafra......
> noto isso bastante quando estou em arruda.....a diferenca entre arruda e alverca ou lisboa ou até vila franca é enorme!!!





belem disse:


> Penso que poderá ser por estarem mais expostas a ventos de norte e por serem locais mais altos.
> Certamente deverão haver mais factores, mas assim que me lembre por alto estes são os mais influentes.




Stormy, antes de mais, referes-te às mínimas certo? Portanto às mínimas muito frias que ocorrem em todas aquelas zonas relativamente planas e baixas? pois acho que só se pode culpar a topografia.. e essas zonas acabarem por estar dispostas de forma a ter menos ventos e mais acalmias nocturnas, inversões, por aí fora.. 
se entendi bem referes-te ao frio em noites calmas e não ao frio associado a mau tempo, pois aí claro isso desaparece e a latitude e especialmente altitude mandam sempre.. 

O que o belem referiu sítios mais altos e ventosos, penso que talvez por não ter entendido como eu! Agora fica a dúvida do que estavas a perguntar exactamente!

é curioso comparar as zonas que referes com outras pouco mais elevadas e muito mais no interior,.. Castelo Branco, Proença Nova, por aí, que têm mínimas sempre bem mais altas..
É mesmo uma questão de forma do terreno, bacias e vales dos rios, tudo conjugado que causa isso, será talvez um pouco complexo descrever por um ou dois factores só e de forma simples, mais uma questão de "engenharia" complexa


Se não era a pergunta, sorry


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 22:26)

rozzo disse:


> Stormy, antes de mais, referes-te às mínimas certo? Portanto às mínimas muito frias que ocorrem em todas aquelas zonas relativamente planas e baixas? pois acho que só se pode culpar a topografia.. e essas zonas acabarem por estar dispostas de forma a ter menos ventos e mais acalmias nocturnas, inversões, por aí fora..
> se entendi bem referes-te ao frio em noites calmas e não ao frio associado a mau tempo, pois aí claro isso desaparece e a latitude e especialmente altitude mandam sempre..
> 
> O que o belem referiu sítios mais altos e ventosos, penso que talvez por não ter entendido como eu! Agora fica a dúvida do que estavas a perguntar exactamente!
> ...



é de facto um fenomeno interessante....um microclima mais extremado e frio que as zonas envolventes tambem a diferença de temperaturas entre o litoral oeste a norte e sul do cabo raso é enorme chega a haver diferenças de 5Cº entre sines e o cabo raso ( dai a minha divisao climatica proposta no topico da diversidade climatica de portugal)  enfim um pais climaticamente diverso


----------



## Kodiak (18 Mar 2009 às 01:33)

Vi este tópico e achei interessante, sobretudo, a  interrogação sobre o comportamento dos seres vivos face às diferenças de temperatura (julgo que é do Belem).
Há anos interessei-me, e ainda me interesso, pela distribuição das plantas. Investiguei por exemplo o caso do zimbro da espécie Juniperus nana alpina, existente, em Portugal, apenas na Estrela e no Gerês.
Na Estrela o zimbro prospera, parece-me, acima dos 1400 metros, no Gerês a partir dos 1000-1100, na Cordilheira Cantâbrica um pouco mais abaixo (creio que anda pelos 900) e na Europa Central a poucas centenas de metros. Ou seja conforme se a avança para norte (e não é preciso muito)  as mesmas espécies desenvolvem-se a altitudes cada vez mais baixas. Isto é seguramente um indicador das condições do meio, neste caso das temperaturas médias. E pode significar (significa certamente)  que a temperatura é afectada também pela latitude. Resumindo, dizer que a serra da Estrela tem as temperaturas mais baixas pelo facto de se elevar em altitude não é absolutamente correcto. Creio que existem locais relativamente mais frios como é o caso de Lamas de Mouro, em Melgaço, a região oriental do Gerês, a serra do Larouco, ou Montesinho, apenas para dar alguns exemplos.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2009 às 02:00)

rozzo disse:


> Stormy, antes de mais, referes-te às mínimas certo? Portanto às mínimas muito frias que ocorrem em todas aquelas zonas relativamente planas e baixas? pois acho que só se pode culpar a topografia.. e essas zonas acabarem por estar dispostas de forma a ter menos ventos e mais acalmias nocturnas, inversões, por aí fora..
> se entendi bem referes-te ao frio em noites calmas e não ao frio associado a mau tempo, pois aí claro isso desaparece e a latitude e especialmente altitude mandam sempre..
> 
> O que o belem referiu sítios mais altos e ventosos, penso que talvez por não ter entendido como eu! Agora fica a dúvida do que estavas a perguntar exactamente!
> ...



Eu referi-me a sítios mais altos e ventosos no geral.
Em regra quanto mais alto se sobe, mais frio fica em termos gerais.
Tirando uma ou outra excepção ( alguns dias de fenómeno de inversão térmica, por exemplo), no geral, é o que se passa.
Mas nem todos os locais baixos, registam fortes inversões térmicas em noites calmas. Depende de várias coisas. Disposição topográfica, geologia, vegetação,etc...
Às vezes até basta subir uma pequena encosta ( poucos metros) e temos uma temperatura muito superior (e isto ainda dentro da zona baixa) durante a noite.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2009 às 02:06)

Kodiak disse:


> Vi este tópico e achei interessante, sobretudo, a  interrogação sobre o comportamento dos seres vivos face às diferenças de temperatura (julgo que é do Belem).
> Há anos interessei-me, e ainda me interesso, pela distribuição das plantas. Investiguei por exemplo o caso do zimbro da espécie Juniperus nana alpina, existente, em Portugal, apenas na Estrela e no Gerês.
> Na Estrela o zimbro prospera, parece-me, acima dos 1400 metros, no Gerês a partir dos 1000-1100, na Cordilheira Cantâbrica um pouco mais abaixo (creio que anda pelos 900) e na Europa Central a poucas centenas de metros. Ou seja conforme se a avança para norte (e não é preciso muito)  as mesmas espécies desenvolvem-se a altitudes cada vez mais baixas. Isto é seguramente um indicador das condições do meio, neste caso das temperaturas médias. E pode significar (significa certamente)  que a temperatura é afectada também pela latitude. Resumindo, dizer que a serra da Estrela tem as temperaturas mais baixas pelo facto de se elevar em altitude não é absolutamente correcto. Creio que existem locais relativamente mais frios como é o caso de Lamas de Mouro, em Melgaço, a região oriental do Gerês, a serra do Larouco, ou Montesinho, apenas para dar alguns exemplos.




Interessante as tuas informações sobre o zimbro alpino.
Pois eu não sei se é a Serra da Estrela, o local mais frio de Portugal...
A latitude claro que conta, mas mais nenhum local em Portugal continental tem cotas acima de 1900 metros, daí, onde se vai arranjar um correspondente a nível de temperaturas médias, em outro local de Portugal continental?
Talvez em alguma terriola, bastante fria, virada a norte no alto de Montesinho ou do Gerês... 
Mas não se sabe ainda bem.
Acho quase um crime não haver uma estação na Torre, assim como em outras localidades frias e bastante altas.


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2009 às 10:25)

Sim belem, o que dizes obviamente está certo, apenas fiz o reparo, pois deu-me a ideia que o que estavas a comentar, apesar de certo, não era o que o Stormy estava a perguntar, mas sim outra coisa! 

De qualquer forma Stormy, cuidado, é verdade que as zonas que referimos têm mínimas em noites calmas muito mais baixas, mas não podemos afirmar assim que têm clima mais frio, isso à partida é um erro, apesar das inversões, provavelmente se fores pesar as médias todas, de todos os tipos de tempo e estações, etc, vais ter como seria de esperar à mesma clima menos frio que as zonas altas.. Isso é certo.. Estamos apenas a referir-nos a situações particulares..


----------



## AJB (18 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

Esta questão (os lugares mais frios de Portugal) é muito interessante, e assino por baixo daqueles que tem dúvidas se será a Torre, na Serra da Estrela. É bem possivel que seja, mas não concordo que por ser o local mais elevado seja assim também o mais frio. Isto é, a Nevosa(1548m de altitude) e Altar de Cabrões(1535m) no Gerês, o Larouco (1536m) e Montesinho (1486m), ficam a latitudes bem mais elevadas, logo comparativamente a altitudes iguais na serra da Estrela, esses locais são seguramente mais frios. A titulo de exemplo:não tenho a menor dúvida que qualquer um destes locais que acima me refiro (Geres, Larouco e Montesinho), são mais frios e tem mais dias de neve que as Penhas da Saúde (1550m), as Penhas Douradas(1400m) e a Lagoa Comprida (1600m). Mas é uma dúvida pertinente esta, a dos (exemplo) cinco lugares mais frios de Portugal. Claro que os registos que existem referem-se a estações mais baixas, e lá as temperaturas são muito baisxas em situações de anticiclone, mas isso não faz desses locais, mais frios que o topo das serras, nem pensar. Se alguem tiver dados de uma mini estação meteorológica que existiu no alto de Montesinho (Lama Grande) era óptimo, pois está a 1400m de altitude, logo poderíamos comparar com a das Penhas Douradas e confirmar o que aqui escrevo...


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

rozzo disse:


> Sim belem, o que dizes obviamente está certo, apenas fiz o reparo, pois deu-me a ideia que o que estavas a comentar, apesar de certo, não era o que o Stormy estava a perguntar, mas sim outra coisa!
> 
> De qualquer forma Stormy, cuidado, é verdade que as zonas que referimos têm mínimas em noites calmas muito mais baixas, mas não podemos afirmar assim que têm clima mais frio, isso à partida é um erro, apesar das inversões, provavelmente se fores pesar as médias todas, de todos os tipos de tempo e estações, etc, vais ter como seria de esperar à mesma clima menos frio que as zonas altas.. Isso é certo.. Estamos apenas a referir-nos a situações particulares..



eu disse que sao zonas muito particulares com um microclima mais extremado e talvez em media ligeiramente mais frio e humido ( zona oeste até leiria)


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2009 às 13:29)

É uma pena que não hajam estações nesses lugares que tomamos por mais frios.
Já o tinha referido uma vez e volto a reforçar a ideia de um lugar que no meu ponto de vista poderá está no TOP dos lugares mais frios do país.

Covão d'Ametade.





É provavelmente o vale mais elevado do continente, a cerca de 1450m de altitude, encaixado num sistema montanhoso que ultrapassa dos 1800m de altitude.

As horas de sol no inverno são escassas nesse lugar, dada a topografia onde se encaixa.


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2009 às 13:39)

Um questão a meu ver pertinente.. 
Estamos aqui a falar do "local mais frio"..
Mas o que queremos dizer com isso?

-Mais frio em média?
-Records absolutos de frio?


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

rozzo disse:


> Um questão a meu ver pertinente..
> Estamos aqui a falar do "local mais frio"..
> Mas o que queremos dizer com isso?
> 
> ...



É uma questão pertinente.
No caso do Covão d'Ametade que referi, poderá ter um grande potencial para um record de mínimo absoluto. Um vale em altitude, encaixado num sistema montanhoso que o resguarda do sol parte do ano e com bastante índice de humidade uma vez que é aí que nasce o rio Zêzere. 
Teoricamente tem todas as condições para isso.

Em relação ao frio médio, provavelmente será a Torre, visto que em dias de precipitação a altitude tem uma maior importância.


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Exacto, concordo contigo André..
Pus a questão porque estamos a pôr aqui muitos casos e exemplos, e são critérios muito diferentes..

Relativamente ao local em média mais frio em Portugal continental, acho que dificilmente se baterá a Torre, mesmo referindo locais mais a Norte no Gerês, etc.. A essas altitudes penso que não será assim tão relevante a relativamente pequena diferença de latitude, em relação a uma diferença de centenas de metros, para em média ser de facto mais frio.. Digo eu claro.. 

Quanto aos mínimos absolutos.. Aí já tem muito que se lhe diga, esse local que referiste realmente tem potencial assim vendo o que disseste.. Mas só fazendo lá uma medição num dia de inversão a ver se facto lá ocorrem essas inversões.. É verdade que é um vale, mas numa zona alta, e pode até nem ter assim tantas inversões, é complexo. 
Depois há os 1001 vales certamente com mínimas fantásticas que nós nem sabemos em rios e ribeiras no NE do país..
E mesmo a Torre, sem inversões, nas entradas mais frias que tenham havido acho que pode até competir com esses locais em record mínimo absoluto, e quem sabe ganhar...


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

AJB disse:


> Se alguem tiver dados de uma mini estação meteorológica que existiu no alto de Montesinho (Lama Grande) era óptimo, pois está a 1400m de altitude, logo poderíamos comparar com a das Penhas Douradas e confirmar o que aqui escrevo...



Um trabalho do Prof. Dionísio Afonso Gonçalves, que o Fil me forneceu, tem dados da Lomba Grande, 1380m de altitude. A série é pequena (1984-1990), por isso é difícil a comparação.

Lama Grande:

Temperatura Média anual: 8,5ºC
Mês mais frio: Janeiro com valor médio de 1,5ºC

Penhas Douradas 1380m (série 1941-1970):

Temperatura Média anual: 9,1ºC
Mês mais frio: Janeiro com valor médio de 2,5ºC


Lagoa Comprida 1560 (série 1943-1970):

Temperatura Média anual: 7,6ºC
Mês mais frio: Janeiro com valor médio de 1,6ºC

Penhas da Saúde 1510m (série 1941-1970):

Temperatura Média anual: 7,7ºC
Mês mais frio: Janeiro com valor médio de 1,3ºC

Penhas Douradas 1380m (série 1961-1990):

Temperatura Média anual: 9,0ºC
Mês mais frio: Janeiro com valor médio de 3,1ºC


Apesar das diferenças que a latitude possa introduzir, parece-me obvio que o valor mais baixo da temperatura média anual, bem como da temperatura média do mês mais frio, deve corresponder ao ponto mais elevado de Portugal continental.


----------



## AJB (18 Mar 2009 às 17:43)

Então está confirmado:a altitudes iguais, o Geres, Larouco e Montesinho, "ganham" à Serra da Estrela. Concordo que será dificil "bater" a serra da Estrela a partir dos 1800m, mas até lá penso que a Nevosa (1548m), o Altar de Cabrões (1538m), Larouco(1536m) e Montesinho (1486m), tem temperaturas médias anuais inferiores....


----------



## olheiro (14 Abr 2009 às 18:07)

Meus caros companheiros foristas:

Do meu ponto de vista pessoal e humílimo, num pais que tem pouco mais de 550 quilómetros de cumprimento ( no sentido Norte/sul)) e cerca de 220 (?) (no sentido Oeste/Leste), não percebo as relatividades  criadas....é evidente que na Noruega, em Dezembro, ao nível das águas do mar, a temperatura é muitíssimo mais baixa do que, na mesma época,  a 2000 metros de altitude, , na serra da Estrela. 

Perdõem-me a caricatura...mas a questão não é saber qual é o local mais frio de Portugal, em termos absolutos?

Para quê o floreado das altitudes/latitudes/longitudes?  Num pequeno condado como o nosso?


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2009 às 18:57)

olheiro disse:


> Meus caros companheiros foristas:
> 
> Do meu ponto de vista pessoal e humílimo, num pais que tem pouco mais de 550 quilómetros de cumprimento ( no sentido Norte/sul)) e cerca de 220 (?) (no sentido Oeste/Leste), não percebo as relatividades  criadas....é evidente que na Noruega, em Dezembro, ao nível das águas do mar, a temperatura é muitíssimo mais baixa do que, na mesma época,  a 2000 metros de altitude, , na serra da Estrela.
> 
> ...



A questão é saber quais os locais mais frios de Portugal. Isso pode ser determinado através de diferentes aspectos: temperatura média anual, mínimos absolutos, temperatura sentida,etc...
Evidentemente que a latitude e altitude são factores importantes, senão o Algarve teria o mesmo clima do que o Minho ou o alto do Pico nos Açores.
Este nosso «pequeno» condado, tem também os Açores e a Madeira, o que lhe dá muito mais alcance climático, pois diferem distâncias muito maiores do que 550 kms ou 220 kms registados na parte continental.
Quanto à questão da Noruega, não sei se será assim muito mais frio, porque ao nível do mar a Noruega é muito mais amena do que as pessoas pensam, porque recebe a Corrente do Golfo e no inverno os seus portos de Sul normalmente estão livres de gelo.
Já no alto da Torre, a altitude e a rudeza dos elementos, não deve fazer com que a diferença seja muita, pelo menos no inverno.
E acho absolutamente interessante, saber quais os locais mais frios, assim como os mais quentes, chuvosos ou secos, pois as diferenças dentro do nosso «pequeno» condado, parecem-se mais com as registadas num enorme condado.


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2010 às 18:16)

*Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Está lançado o mote! 
Tendo em conta média anual, média dos meses mais frios, valores extremos...
Dêem a vossa opinião.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2010 às 18:36)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Ehehe mais achas para a fogueira!  

Em valores médios, aposto claramente (embora não haja bom registo de medições) na Torre, falando de Portugal continental. A altitude mandará ao nível das médias mensais de temperaturas penso eu..

Em termos de extremos, sem precisar locais, certamente os melhores candidatos a recordes absolutos de mínimas serão alguns vales encaixados no NE do país não?
Embora também possa haver vales menos baixos bem frios em outras regiões do interior Norte/Centro, onde a juntar às já médias baixas devido a maior altitude, a topografia local possa causar boas inversões a somar ao primeiro factor.
E de novo a Torre, embora sem inversões, poderá na mesma ser candidata a extremos mínimos absolutos no caso das entradas frias mais "épicas" que tenham ocorrido em Portugal..


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2010 às 19:35)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Penso que a definição de frigorífico vai para alguma das aldeias do Sabugal. O encaixe de ventos de nordeste vindos da Meseta Norte é perfeito. O abrigo do atlântico é feito pela Serra da Estrela e nem sequer para a nortada parece haver descanso. 







Em relação à torre teremos sempre de ter em conta o windchill. 

A sul em termos de Algarve e descontando as potentes inversões térmicas de Aljezur, Martinlongo é quem tem maior nº de dias de geada, por isso deve ser claramente o local mais frio do Algarve.


----------



## duero (23 Ago 2010 às 20:53)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Segundo o instituto meteorologico portugués a mínima foi de -16ºC, o 4 de Fevereiro de 1954, mais eu penso que é moito seguro que en Portugal tenhan sido temperaturas mais baixas, pois de moitas áreas de montanha nao ha dados ata ben pouco. 
Ha paises en Europa que as mínimas absolutas sao do S.XIX como a Irlanda, a Noruega, ou a Gran Bretanha, embora a mínima britanica acontecera de novo no S.XX.


----------



## Costa (23 Ago 2010 às 21:08)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Máximas superiores ao registo oficial suscitam muitas dúvidas a certos membros, agora mínimas inferiores já é limpinho como a água que existiram.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2010 às 21:42)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*



Costa disse:


> Máximas superiores ao registo oficial suscitam muitas dúvidas a certos membros, agora mínimas inferiores já é limpinho como a água que existiram.



Parece-me bem mais provável a ocorrência de valores da ordem de -18ºC / -20ºC em alguns locais do no nosso país que valores superiores a 49ºC / 50ºC. Nem que seja pelo facto de existirem estações meteorológicas em território espanhol, mas relativamente perto da fronteira portuguesa, com registos de -19ºC / -20ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Ago 2010 às 22:03)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Não se esqueçam que este tópico dá liberdade a uma outra vertente:

Quando falamos de frio e de calor, falamos de uma sensação térmica. Em termos de sensação, é comum sentir mais frio ou mais calor num local do que noutro com temperaturas mais baixas ou mais altas! A sensação térmica, o windchill, o índice de calor, o índice de desconforto térmico têm também uma palavra a dizer!


----------



## duero (23 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*

Temos que ter en conta que as cidades ten dados dende o S.XIX mais as áreas de montanha en casos tenhen dados de segunda mitade do S.XX.

Mesmo houveran ja olas de frio no S.XIX que baixaran moito a temperatura.

Em 1895 o rio Tamesis gelo por ultima vez na cidade de Londres. 

BADAJOZ, 5 KMS DA FRONTERA, 15 KMS DE ELVAS, 181 metros de altitude.

OBSERVATORIO   TEMPERATURA (ºC)   FECHA
Badajoz Instituto   -7.5   17/1/1885
Coimbra Universida   -2.6   17/1/1885


OBSERVATORIO   TEMPERATURA (ºC)   FECHA
Badajoz Instituto   -5.0   25/12/1887
Coimbra Universid   -1.5   22/12/1887

OBSERVATORIO      TEMPERATURA   FECHA

Badajoz Instituto   -7.5   29/11/1890
Coimbra Universid   -2.0   29/11/1890

OBSERVATORIO      TEMPERATURA   
Badajoz Instituto   -7.0   Enero de 1891
Coimbra Universida   -2.5 Enero de 1891


PUEBLA DE SANABRIA (ZAMORA), 960 metros alt. 11 kms de RIO DE HONOR  

 -15.2ºC   16/1/1945


MAI, JA FORAN EN PORTUGAL TEMPERATURAS DE MENOS DE -16ºC, EU ESTAVA EN CERTO.

O 12 DE FEVEREIRO DE 1983 FORAN REGISTRADOS -17'5ºC EN UNA ESTAÇAO DO INSTITUTO POLITECNICO DE BRAGANZA.

AQUI A FONTE. 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bragança_(Portugal)#cite_ref-1


----------



## J.S. (23 Ago 2010 às 23:42)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*



duero disse:


> Temos que ter en conta que as cidades ten dados dende o S.XIX mais as áreas de montanha en casos tenhen dados de segunda mitade do S.XX.
> 
> Mesmo houveran ja olas de frio no S.XIX que baixaran moito a temperatura.
> 
> ...




The Thames river has frozen over many times. The last time was 1895 and it wasn't just frozen over, they held a fair on it! And they also did these every 20 years or so in the 17th and 18th century.
So this indicates ice of 20 cm thickness (at least). But it was certainly not the first one. I am always somewhat bewildered by such things in England, as their temperatures in cold winters are much higher than those over here. For instance february 1956 had -6,7 C as a month mean here and it was -0,1 C in London. -6.7 means in this case -11.3 C on average at night and -2.7 C on average at day. Really nice! 
The coldest january on record in the Netherlands on average (so not the coldest place) is -7.0 C. As an average temperature. But research has indicated that 1684 was likely (much) colder. 

In Portugal -20 is the same as +50. No records of it and I believe I read -17 in Miranda do Douro being the coldest ever. Pretty cold!


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2010 às 23:57)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*



J.S. disse:


> In Portugal -20 is the same as +50. No records of it and I believe I read -17 in Miranda do Douro being the coldest ever. Pretty cold!



Parece-me muito mais fácil a ocorrência de um valor de -20ºC que um de +50ºC em Portugal. Mesmo em Espanha nunca foram registados valores de 49ºC quanto mais de 50ºC.

Na rede de estações do IM:

-16,0ºC – Miranda do Douro, 1945, 16 de Janeiro
-16,0ºC – Penhas da Saúde, 1956, 5 de Fevereiro


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2010 às 00:11)

Como já havia um tópico sobre o mesmo assunto e com dados importantes para a discussão, os posts sobre o _local mais frio de Portugal_, foram movidos para este tópico.


----------



## rozzo (24 Ago 2010 às 00:53)

*Re: Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*




Dan disse:


> Parece-me muito mais fácil a ocorrência de um valor de -20ºC que um de +50ºC em Portugal. Mesmo em Espanha nunca foram registados valores de 49ºC quanto mais de 50ºC.
> 
> Na rede de estações do IM:
> 
> ...



Também concordo, e como tinha dito no outro post, em termos de extremos absolutos, penso haver alguma "competição" entre vales com grandes inversões, e entre o topo da Serra da Estrela, como esses 2 valores históricos da rede IM mostram. 
A de Miranda do Douro, resultado de inversões em entradas frias muito secas, e a das Penhas da Saúde, também possivelmente em entrada fria seca, mas neste caso não associada a inversão, mas sim ao natural gradiente com a altitude, ou seja, nessa ocasião, é bem provável que tenha baixado abaixo dos -16º a altitude superior à das Penhas da Saúde..

E sim, também creio que haja de certeza valores mais baixos em locais muito particulares.
Quanto à comparação com os 50º, é legítima, mas.. Penso que se formos ver os acompanhamentos, e algumas "meteoloucuras" dos membros em investigar "in situ" alguns destes episódios, e mesmo através do simples acompanhamento de mapas de dados oficiais como os do IM, chega-se facilmente à conclusão que há variações muito mais drásticas e difíceis de catalogar em termos de mínimas em locais muito próximos, quando comparadas as variações de valores de máximas também em lugares próximos..

Não me parece que em pequenos vales de 100m de desnível se encontrem desvios de máxima perto de 10º, quando em mínimas sabemos que isso não é nada utópico.. Pelo menos é a minha opinião..

Todavia há um pequeno detalhe.. É muito mais fácil arranjar comparações com condições minimamente decentes para as mínimas, do que para máximas, pois sabemos bem a problemática de boas medições devido a exposição indevida a radiação solar, obstáculos e corpos aquecidos, etc etc..


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 01:02)

Una pergunta

- lisboa oficialmente diz que a minima absoluta fora de 0'4ºc segundo o instituto meteorológico portugúes.

Mais.

E posivel que na onda de janeiro de 1891 lisboa (observatorio) atinguise una temperatura de -1ºc ? 

Se alguen tenhe dados, podera confirmar?


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2010 às 01:09)

duero disse:


> Una pergunta
> 
> - lisboa oficialmente diz que a minima absoluta fora de 0'4ºc segundo o instituto meteorológico portugúes.
> 
> ...



Os 0,4ºC foi o valor mínimo entre 1971 e 2000.

O recorde no geofísico penso que seja -1,2ºC registados a 12 de Fevereiro de 1956.


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 02:47)

SI VOSTEDES DAN LICENCIA, VOU POSTEAR DADOS DA ESTAÇAO DE *BALTAR.*

*BALTAR fica no Sul de Ourense, a 5 kms da raia, e a 7 kms da aldeia portuguesa de SENDIM*

A estaçao de BALTAR foi aberta no 2005, é por iso que nao ten dados anteriores, mais eu posteriormente vou fazer una comparaçao con PENHAS DOURADAS no mesmo espazo de tempo.

AGORA EN ESTA INTERVENÇAO SÓ VOU FALAR DAS MÍNIMAS ABSOLUTAS E DAS GEADAS, O PRIMEIRO E O ÚLTIMO DÍA DE GEADA DO INVERNO.

Temos que ter en conta una coisa mais. 

A ESTAÇAO DE BALTAR FICA A 807 metros de altitude, mentras que PENHAS DOURADAS fica a 1388 metros de altitude.

*MAIS.......O MAIS IMPORTANTE PARA O TEMA A TRATAR E QUE: A ALDEA PORTUGUESA DE SENDIM (A 7 KMS DE BALTAR) FICA A 1125 metros de altitude.*
E dizer SENDIM fica a 300 metros mais de altitude que BALTAR, esto acredito é importante.

MÍNIMAS ABSOLUTAS POR MESES E DATAS DAS PRIMEIRAS E ÚLTIMAS GEADAS.


*AÑO 2005*

Diciembre

15/12/2005 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -6,1 



*AÑO 2006*

Enero

29/01/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -12,4 

Febrero

05/02/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -7,6

Marzo

01/03/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -7,5 

ÚLTIMA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

24/05/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -0,2 

PRIMERA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

14/11/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -1 [/B]

Noviembre

29/11/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -1,5 [/B]

Diciembre

20/12/2006 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -7,1 



*AÑO 2007*

Enero

27/01/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -10,7

Febrero

02/02/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -4,6 

Marzo

22/03/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -3,8 

ULTIMA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

15/05/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -0,2


PRIMERA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

26/09/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -1,8 

Noviembre

17/11/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -10,1 

Diciembre
17/12/2007 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -9,5 




*AÑO 2008*

Enero

31/01/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -4,2

Febrero

12/02/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -3,1 

Marzo

06/03/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -7,9 

ULTIMA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

02/05/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -0,7  

PRIMERA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

03/10/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -0,2 

Noviembre

27/11/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -5,8 

Diciembre

26/12/2008 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -7,1 



*AÑO 2009*

Enero

08/01/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -10,7 
10/01/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -10,7

Febrero

16/02/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -4,3 

Marzo

03/03/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -4,4 

ULTIMA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

19/05/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -0,8 

PRIMERA HELADA DEL INVIERNO

18/11/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -0,8 

Noviembre

24/11/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -2,3

Diciembre

20/12/2009 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -9,6 



*AÑO 2010*

Enero

10/01/2010 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -8,1 

Febrero

13/02/2010 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -8,5

Marzo

10/03/2010 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -7,5 

ULTIMA HELADA DELINVIERNO

16/05/2010 Temperatura Mínima do Aire (ºC) -1,5 



Estive comparando con os dados de esos mesmos meses invernais en mesmo años na estaçao de PENHAS DOURADAS a 1388 metros de altitude.

O que vi fora o seguinte:

Practicamente tudos eses meses invernais dende Diciembre de 2005 ata Marzo de 2010 as mínimas absolutas foram mais baixas en BALTAR a 807 metros de altitude que en PENAHAS DOURADAS a 1388 metros de altitude.

Houveran tres excepçoes a esto, pois en dous meses de tudos as mínimas absolutas foram mais baixas en PENHAS DOURADAS QUE EN BALTAR, mais nao por moito. 
E en un caso a mínima absoluta fora a mesma en Penhas douradas que en Baltar, e fora o mesmo día.


MARZO 2007

A mínima absoluta en Baltar foi de -3'8ºC
A mínima absoluta en Pen. Dour. foi de -5'5ºC, o día 21


FEBRERO 2009

A mínima absoluta en Baltar foi de -4'3ºC
A mínima absoluta en Pen. Dour. foi de -4'9ºC, o día 6


FEBRERO 2010

A mínima absoluta en Baltar foi de -8'5ºC
A mínima absoluta en Pen. Dour. foi a mesma: -8'5ºC

E ambas foram o mesmo día, o 13 de fevereiro de este ano.


OUTRA COISA MAIS

BALTAR tinha ultrapasado dos -10ºC  en TRES ANOS: 2006, 2007, e 2009

Ainda mais, BALTAR ULTRAPASOU DOS -10ºC EN UN MES DE NOVEMBRE.

A mínima de estes pouquinhos anos é de -12'4ºC.


Estive a pesquisar e NAO VI QUE PENHAS DOURADAS TINHA ULTRAPASADO DE -10ºC EN ESTE PERIODO (falo dende Diciembre de 2005).

A temperatura maís baixa que tenho visto a PENHAS DOURADAS en este periodo fora -8'9ºC, mais podera ser que eu tinha errado, e nao viera ben.

Repito, falo do periodo dende Diciembre de 2005 ata hoje.

Se é por mínimas absolutas invernais no periodo que podemos fazer comparaçao acho que BALTAR TEN MÍNIMAS ABSOLUTAS MAIS FRIAS QUE PENHAS DOURADAS, EMBORA ESTAR 500 METROS MAIS BAIXO.

Con esto sería ben posivel que en locais como SENDIM que fican a mais de 1000 metros de altitude (ben perto de BALTAR), as temperaturas foram mesmo dous graus por baixo as de Baltar, pois Sendim fica a 300 metros mais.

Se esto fora asim nao sería estranho que dende 2005 locais como Sendim ja tiveran temperaturas de perto -15ºC

Si fora certo, devemos mesmo fazer una pergunta.

Que temperaturas podera haver en Sendim nas décadas dos 40s e 50s.

Eu nao acho estranho que en locais como Sendim ja tinhan estado perto dos -20ºC, mais nao ha dados.

Esto último é una opiniao. Mais os dados sao claros, Baltar a 800 metros estes anos tudos os meses (menos dous) tivera mínimas absolutas mais baixas que Penhas Douradas. E Baltar tivo temperaturas de -12ºC.

Que temperatura podera ter Sendim aquele día que Baltar tivo -12ºC?

Acredito que aquele día de 2006 Sendim nao estivo lonje dos -15ºC.

*É tudo colocar una estaçao meteorológica en eses locais do Norte.*


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 04:52)

Y ATENCIÓN.

METEOGALICIA está realizando grandes esfuerzos y debo decir que lo está haciendo muy bien.

En este año 2010, en Marzo ha abierto varias estaciones modernas automáticas con fines agrometeorológicos.

Por el momento solo disponemos de datos de la primavera y verano.

Se convierte así en la región española con mas información meteorológica.

Muchas de esas estaciones que ha abierto este año fican mesmo ben perto da raia, ao Sul de Ourense, y algunas a mas de 1000 metros de altitud.

ESTACIONES ABIERTAS ESTE AÑO POR METEOGALICIA PERTO PORTUGAL.

*A MEZQUITA, 1025 metros de altitud.* A 6 kms da raia, e entre 6 e 8 kms das aldeas portuguesas de Moimenta, Carvalhas, Casares, Pinheiro Velho, etc...

*CALVOS (CALVOS DE RANDÍN), 890 metros de altitud.* A 2 kms da raia, 4 kms de Tourem e 11 kms de Pitoes das Junias.

*BARXES (MUIÑOS), 611 metros de altitud.* A 7 kms da raia, bem pertinnho tambén de Tourem.

*OIMBRA, 376 metros de altitud,* a 3 kms de la raia, e un pouquinho mais a locais como Cambedo.

*RIOS, 830 metros de altitud, *a 8 kms da raia, e un pouquinho mais de locais como Quirás.

*A TRABE (VILARDEVÓS), a 778 metros de altitud. *A 6 kms da raia, e a 8 kms de locais como Travancas o Argemil.

Os dados serao actualizados cada 3 horas.

LAS NUEVAS ESTACIONES AGROMETEOROLÓGICAS.

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


Este invierno será "quente".


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2010 às 10:56)

duero disse:


> Esto último é una opiniao. Mais os dados sao claros, Baltar a 800 metros estes anos tudos os meses (menos dous) tivera mínimas absolutas mais baixas que Penhas Douradas. E Baltar tivo temperaturas de -12ºC.
> 
> Que temperatura podera ter Sendim aquele día que Baltar tivo -12ºC?
> 
> ...



Existe uma estação meteorológica em Montalegre, a uma altitude de 1005m e à distância de 7/8km de Sendim, e não me lembro nos últimos anos de Montalegre ter baixado dos -10ºC. 

Em dias de inversão térmica, os lugares com as mínimas mais baixas são os vales encaixados e com muita humidade.
Um pouco por todo o interior norte e centro temos vales com essas características. 

Este verão descobri um vale que deve ter mínimas interessantes.
Situa-se a 1000m de altitude, rodeado por montes com 1100-1200m.
Fica na serra de Montemuro, entre as aldeias de Feirão, Cotelo e Campo Benfeito.

Algumas imagens agora de verão:












É ali que nasce o rio Balsemão. Perguntei porque não eram cultivados aqueles terrenos. E a resposta foi simples: Ali acumula tanta geada que nada se dá ali. Sempre foram terrenos do povo. Todos quantos queiram podem para lá levar o seu rebanho.

Vale com nevoeiro:





(foto panoramio)

Na primavera:




(foto panoramio)


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 15:05)

Sim, mesmo asi é, ha días de inverno onde a temperatura poder ser moito mais baixa no val que na ladeira da montanha, por o fenómeno de inversao térmica.

Mais, Sendim é mesmo asim. Eu nunca tive estado en Sendim, agora estive a pesquisar no Google earth e parezeme que ainda a mais de 1100 Sendim fica en un val encaixado. 

Ao Oeste Sendim ten montanhas de 1250 metros segundo o Google earth, mais ao Este Sendim ten a Serra de Larouco e altitude de 1500 metros, a tan só 4 kms do povo. 

Mesmo Sendim parezeme que ainda con mais de 1100 metros, ele fica en un vale moito encaixado, por montanahas de 1250 e 1500 metros. Mesmo ese val eu diria ser moito estreito, pois acho nao ten nem 3 kms por ancho.

Ainda mais, o val onde fica Sendim é SUL OESTE-NOR ESTE, é dizer que e aberto aos ventos húmedos e temperados martimos do Suloeste, mais tambén fica aberto aos ventos mais secos e frios do Noreste.

Os ventos de menor importancia acho sao os ventos quentes e secos do verao de procedencia SUL ESTE, do interior peninsular, pois Sendim fica moito protegido por a Serra de Larouco de eses vientos do Sul este do interior peninsular que no vero fazen subir a temperatura, mais parezeme aberto aos Norestes frios do inverno.

Como eu digo nunca estive lá, sao tudo conclusioes que tiro do Google earth.

Acho que locais como Sendim reunen moito boas caracteristicas para atinguir baixas temperaturas: elevada altitude e encaixados en montanhas ainda mais altas e abertos a ventos invernais do Noreste.


Nao conhezia eses locais das fotografias, moito bós, o pior a invasao dos "gigantes", nao sabía que tambén ata esas areas de Portugal tiveran os "gigantes".  En España nao devería ser tao estranho, pois ja EL QUIJOTE falaba de eses gigantes, e loitaba contra eles (moitos gostariamos de fazer como ele), mais eu nao lembro que aparecera nenhum de eses en OS LUISIADAS.


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Con licencia, vou postear dados de BALTAR e fazer comparaçao con PENHAS DOURADAS.

Os primeiros dados sao os de BALTAR, os segundos dados sao os de PENHAS DOURADAS.

Eu despois vou fazer a media.

AÑO 2005

Diciembre

4,5........9,6.......-0,3 
2,9........6'2.........0,3


AÑO 2006

Enero

2,5........7,7........-2,4   
1,0........4'4........-1,4

Febrero

2,9........9,8........-2,9
Datos no completos (resta mitade de mes)  

Marzo

7,0......12,1.......1,8 
5,1........8,7.......2,4

Noviembre

9,3........13,4........5,4 
7,4.........9'8.........5,4

Diciembre

4,5........9,6........-0,1 
3,2........6,6.........0,4 (restan dous días)

AÑO 2007

Enero

4,6........10,3........-0,4  
3,9.........7,1..........1,2

Febrero

5,9........10........1,5 
3,8........6,6.......*1,3*

Marzo

6,3........11,8........0,9   
4,5.........9,1........1,1

Noviembre

5,9........14,2........-1,4   
6,9........11,2.........3,5

Diciembre

3,4........10,1........-2,4  
4'2..........8............1,2



AÑO 2008

Enero

5,5........11,2........0,7  
5............8,4........2,4

Febrero

7,2........12,6........1,6 
5............8,3........2,6

Marzo

5,8........11,8........0,2  
4,2.........8,6........0,8

Noviembre

4,7........9,4........0,3 
3,5........6,9........0,8

Diciembre

4,3........9,2........0,4 
3...........6,1........0,4




AÑO 2009

Enero

3,2........6,9........-0,9 
1,1........3,7*........-1,5*

Febrero

4,7........11,3........-1,1 
3,8.........7,8..........0,9

Marzo

8........15,5........0,3  
7,9......12,8.......4

Noviembre

7,6........11,1........4  
5,9.........8,4*........3,5*

Diciembre

4,2........8........-0,2 
2,7........5,8*.....-0,7*



AÑO 2010

Enero

3,3........6,7........-0,2  
1,2........3,8*........-1,1*

Febrero

3,4........7,7........-0,8 
1...........4,1*.......-1,4*

Marzo

5,6........10,9........0,3 
3,5.........7,2........0,6


MEDIAS DE DICIEMBRE (Dic. 2005-Dic. 2009)

4'18........9'3........-0'52
3'20........6'54........0'32

MEDIAS DE ENERO (Ene. 2006-Ene. 2010)

3'82........8'56........-0'64
2'44........5'48........-0'08

MEDIAS DE FEBRERO (Feb. 2007-Feb. 2010, nao tomados os dados de 2006 para ninguna estaçao, pois en Penhas Douradas resta mitade do mes).

5'3........10'4........0'3
3'4.........6'7.......0'85


CONCLUSIONES

-A media mensual é mais baixa en Penhas Douradas que en Baltar nos meses mais frios do ano.

-A media das máximas é moito mais alta en Baltar que en Penhas Douradas nos meses mais frios do ano.

-A media das mínimas é mais baixa en Baltar que en Penhas Douradas nos meses mais frios do ano. 

-Baltar tivo medias mensuais mínimas en meses "extremos" que as medias mensuais mínimas dos meses "extremos" de Penhas Douradas.
Baltar tivo medias das mínimas de -2'4ºC en dous ocasioes, Janeiro de 2006 e Dicembre de 2007, e tivo -2'9ºC de media das mínimas en Fevereiro de 2006, mais ese mes nao entró dentro das medias que eu fize.
Penhas Douradas tivo medias mínimas "extremas" de -1'5ºC en Janeiro de 2009

-As medias mensuais e das máximas sempre sao superiores en Baltar.
-As medias mensuais das mínimas sempre sao inferiores en Baltar.

Só espero nao ter error a hora de fazer as medias, si alguen gosta podera fazer ele as medias, mais espero nao ter error.

AS CONCLUSIOES ANTERIORES SAO AS MINHAS, MAIS CADA PESOA TEN LIBERDADE DE TIRAR AS SUAS CONCLUSIOES, OS DADOS ESTAO LÍ, CADA UN PODE OLHAR OS DADOS E TIRAR AS SUAS CONCLUSIOES, NAO TEN QUE ESTAR DE ACORDO CONMIGO.


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 20:30)

Con estos dados eu acho moito posivel que BALTAR (e con ele a aldeia de SENDIM) tenhan mínimas mais baixas que PENHAS DOURADAS.

Mesmo as medias das mínimas sao inferiores en Baltar que en Penhas Douradas.

Tambén sao inferiores como ja vimos as temperaturas mínimas extremas.


Como ja dizera, BALTAR fica a 800 metros de altitude en un val.

SENDIM fica 8 kms ao Sul de BALTAR, a mais de 1100 metros de altitude, mais SENDIM nao fica na montanha, nao.

SENDIM fica no mesmo val que BALTAR, mais a 300 metros mais. Mais SENDIM tambén está encaixado no val, pois ao Oeste ten montanhas de mais de 1200 metros, e ao Este ten montanhas de 1500 metros.


Se as condicioes geograficas sao similares, encaixados ambos en un val, con montanhas tudo arrededor, mais SENDIM fica 300 metros acima de BALTAR, acho o siguiente:

- As medias mensuais serao de 1'5 ou 2 graus mais baixas que as de Baltar, e entao serao mais baixas que as de Penhas Douradas.

- As medias das mínimas ben posivel poden ser tambén 1'5 graus mais baixas.

- As medias das máximas poden ser 2 graus por baixo que Baltar.

- As mínimas extremas poden ser mesmo varios graus por baixo de Baltar.

Nao temos que esquecer que é o mesmo val, mais Sendim fica 300 metros mais alto.

Acho que un local como Sendim ben podera haver ficado con -20ºC en aqueles días das décadas dos 40s e 50s, mais esto é una opiniao.

Mais os dados estao.


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2010 às 21:26)

duero disse:


> Como eu digo nunca estive lá, sao tudo conclusioes que tiro do Google earth.
> 
> Acho que locais como Sendim reunen moito boas caracteristicas para atinguir baixas temperaturas: elevada altitude e encaixados en montanhas ainda mais altas e abertos a ventos invernais do Noreste.



Também nunca estive em Sendim, por isso não posso também afirmar o contrário.
Outra coisa importante nas temperaturas mínimas baixas é a existência de linhas de água. Na terra dos meus pais, a 950m de altitude, nota-se perfeitamente a diferença de temperatura entre o alto da aldeia e a zona junto ao rio. Lugar de geadas também muito fortes.

Quanto às Penhas Douradas, não nos podemos esquecer que a estação fica num alto. 2km em linha recta para sul e estamos no centro de Manteigas a 750m de altitude.


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2010 às 21:47)

Valores registados no Inverno de 1970/1971 em duas localidades a 18/20km da fronteira de Portugal:

Ginzo de Limia: -19,0ºC

Villardeciervos: -21,5ºC

Dados aqui do concelho de Bragança que o *Brigantia* colocou no fórum já há uns tempos: 


> Fevereiro de 1983:
> 
> Dia 12:
> -mínima de -15,6ºC (Gimonde)
> ...


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 22:15)

AnDré disse:


> Também nunca estive em Sendim, por isso não posso também afirmar o contrário.
> Outra coisa importante nas temperaturas mínimas baixas é a existência de linhas de água. Na terra dos meus pais, a 950m de altitude, nota-se perfeitamente a diferença de temperatura entre o alto da aldeia e a zona junto ao rio. Lugar de geadas também muito fortes.
> 
> Quanto às Penhas Douradas, não nos podemos esquecer que a estação fica num alto. 2km em linha recta para sul e estamos no centro de Manteigas a 750m de altitude.



Mesmo asim é, asim acontece tamben no meu val, onde os pobos perto ao rio fican mais fresquinhos que os pobos que estao na ladeira, mesmo que estes estao mais altos.


----------



## duero (24 Ago 2010 às 22:34)

Dan disse:


> Valores registados no Inverno de 1970/1971 em duas localidades a 18/20km da fronteira de Portugal:
> 
> Ginzo de Limia: -19,0ºC
> 
> ...



Mesmo era eso o que estava a pesquisar, mais ainda ha outros pobos mais pertos con temperaturas moito frias, que moitos falan de menos de -20ºC ben perto Portugal.

REQUEJO DE SANABRIA (ZAMORA) a 980 metros de altitude fica a 5 kms da raia, a 7 kms do Barragem da Serra Serrada e se fala de temperaturas de ainda menos de -20ºC mais nada oficial.

*MAHIDE (ZAMORA), 823 metros de altitud,  a pouco mais de 10 kms da raia *

-10.0 °C en dia 02  Diciembre 2008
-13.3 °C en dia 12  Enero 2009
-8.7 °C en dia 01   Abril 2009


*-14.3 °C  at: 08:52  on: 20 Diciembre 2009*

-12.9 °C en dia 10 de Enero 2010 
-11.3 °C en dia 14 de Febrero 2010
-10.8 °C en dia 10 de Marzo 2010 

-6.7 °C en dia 05 DE MAYO DE 2010 a la hora 06:34

EN ESTA PÁGINA VOSES PODEN OLHAR O CLIMA DE TUDOS OS DIAS DENDE 2008, TEMPERATURAS, PRECIPITAÇOES, VENTOS, HUMEDADE, DA ESTAÇAO AUTOMÁTICA DA CÁMARA MUNICIPAL.

AINDA MAIS APAREZE O TELEFONO PARA TOMAR CONTACTO CON A PESOA QUE TEN CUIDADO DA ESTAÇAO.

http://farmaciademahide.webcindario.com/weekrep.htm


----------



## belem (2 Set 2010 às 18:05)

AnDré disse:


> É uma pena que não hajam estações nesses lugares que tomamos por mais frios.
> Já o tinha referido uma vez e volto a reforçar a ideia de um lugar que no meu ponto de vista poderá está no TOP dos lugares mais frios do país.
> 
> Covão d'Ametade.
> ...

































Em: http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/

Fotos do Covão d´ Ametade quando estive lá em Julho de 2006.
Sem dúvida que deve ser um lugar frio no inverno, pelo menos em termos de mínimas causadas pelas fortes inversões térmicas.
É um belo vale de altitude, algo húmido e com montanhas ainda mais altas em redor.

No outono:






Em : http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela/photo123163.htm






No inverno.

Em: http://mararavel.blogspot.com/2008_10_01_archive.html


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2010 às 18:57)

Para se colocar uma estação meteorológica no Covão d'Ametade, segundo as normas padrão, era, talvez, necessário cortar algumas das árvores que lá existem. Era capaz de não ser uma boa ideia.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2010 às 23:54)

Tendo em conta que é um parque natural, penso que essa questão nem se coloca, apenas é certamente um local com condições bastante peculiares.


----------



## duero (30 Set 2010 às 13:43)

BALTAR, a 7 kms de Sendim y 5 kms da raia.

0'5ºC o día 26 de Septiembre.


----------



## duero (4 Out 2010 às 23:01)

Ja gelo ben pertinho Portugal.



MAHIDE (12 kms de Petisqueira)

27 Septembro de 2010

-1ºC


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2010 às 00:07)

duero disse:


> Ja gelo ben pertinho Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el 25 de septiembre: -0,6 ºC  Ya me decía mi abuela que hacía fresco por las noches


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Dan disse:


> Dados aqui do concelho de Bragança que o *Brigantia* colocou no fórum já há uns tempos:



Desenterrei este tópico 

Valores notáveis, existe algum link onde possa ver essa tese?


----------



## Fernando@Serra Montemuro (14 Jan 2022 às 06:39)

Kodiak disse:


> Vi este tópico e achei interessante, sobretudo, a  interrogação sobre o comportamento dos seres vivos face às diferenças de temperatura (julgo que é do Belem).
> Há anos interessei-me, e ainda me interesso, pela distribuição das plantas. Investiguei por exemplo o caso do zimbro da espécie Juniperus nana alpina, existente, em Portugal, apenas na Estrela e no Gerês.
> Na Estrela o zimbro prospera, parece-me, acima dos 1400 metros, no Gerês a partir dos 1000-1100, na Cordilheira Cantâbrica um pouco mais abaixo (creio que anda pelos 900) e na Europa Central a poucas centenas de metros. Ou seja conforme se a avança para norte (e não é preciso muito)  as mesmas espécies desenvolvem-se a altitudes cada vez mais baixas. Isto é seguramente um indicador das condições do meio, neste caso das temperaturas médias. E pode significar (significa certamente)  que a temperatura é afectada também pela latitude. Resumindo, dizer que a serra da Estrela tem as temperaturas mais baixas pelo facto de se elevar em altitude não é absolutamente correcto. Creio que existem locais relativamente mais frios como é o caso de Lamas de Mouro, em Melgaço, a região oriental do Gerês, a serra do Larouco, ou Montesinho, apenas para dar alguns exemplos.


Boas amigos do frio e da meteorologia.
A Gralheira no concelho de Cinfães a 1100 metros de altitude, terminou o ano de 2021 com uma temperatura média annual de 10,6 graus.


----------



## Fernando@Serra Montemuro (14 Jan 2022 às 06:41)

Dan disse:


> Um trabalho do Prof. Dionísio Afonso Gonçalves, que o Fil me forneceu, tem dados da Lomba Grande, 1380m de altitude. A série é pequena (1984-1990), por isso é difícil a comparação.
> 
> Lama Grande:
> 
> ...


A Gralheira no concelho de Cinfães em plena Serra de Montemuro a 1100 metros de altitude terminou o 2021 com uma temperatura annual de 10,6 graus.


----------



## Fernando@Serra Montemuro (14 Jan 2022 às 06:45)

belem disse:


> *Qual o local mais frio de Portugal?*
> 
> Está lançado o mote!
> Tendo em conta média anual, média dos meses mais frios, valores extremos...
> Dêem a vossa opinião.


A Gralheira no concelho de Cinfães em plena serra de Montemuro é  um dos locais mais frios de Portugal habitados. Seguramente está no TOP 5.
O ano de 2021 terminou com uma temperatura annual de 10,6 graus.


----------



## Fernando@Serra Montemuro (14 Jan 2022 às 06:50)

belem disse:


> Interessante as tuas informações sobre o zimbro alpino.
> Pois eu não sei se é a Serra da Estrela, o local mais frio de Portugal...
> A latitude claro que conta, mas mais nenhum local em Portugal continental tem cotas acima de 1900 metros, daí, onde se vai arranjar um correspondente a nível de temperaturas médias, em outro local de Portugal continental?
> Talvez em alguma terriola, bastante fria, virada a norte no alto de Montesinho ou do Gerês...
> ...


Tens razão amigo de realmente não terem uma estação meteorológica na Torre. A razão é porque na Torre é muito ventoso e daria registos por vezes errados.
Eu moro em plena Serra de Montemuro a 1100 metros de altitude mais precisamente na Gralheira no concelho de Cinfães e temos uma estação meteorológica. O ano de 2021 terminou com uma temperatura média annual de 10,6


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2022 às 11:17)

Fernando@Serra Montemuro disse:


> A Gralheira no concelho de Cinfães em plena serra de Montemuro é  um dos locais mais frios de Portugal habitados. Seguramente está no TOP 5.
> O ano de 2021 terminou com uma temperatura annual de 10,6 graus.


Bem-vindo @Fernando@Serra Montemuro!
A Gralheira é famosa pela neve, que quando cai é em abundância. Há imensas fotografias da Gralheira com neve neste fórum.

Por curiosidade, qual foi a média das temperaturas mínimas e máximas em 2021? Não tendo a estação on-line, era bom ir partilhando alguns dados diários que vai registando no seguimento meteorológico.


----------



## Gates (15 Jan 2022 às 02:32)

Apanhei ainda em 28 novembro passado -3 graus na Torre.
Um vento horrível.
Mas estava vestido a rigor. 

Em Portugal onde senti mais frio, mas não medi a temperatura, foi no alto da serra de Sta Helena, perto de Tarouca. Foi violento. Tive que recuperar largos minutos no carro com a chaufagem no máximo.


----------



## João Branco (10 Out 2022 às 23:43)

Dan disse:


> A mínima oficial, que eu tenha conhecimento, é de -16,0ºC nas Penhas da Saúde e também em Miranda do Douro.
> Nas Penhas da Saúde foi em 5 de Fevereiro de 1956.
> Em Miranda do Douro foi em 16 de Janeiro de 1945.


Boas Dan. 

Tenho conhecimento desses registos e não duvido deles, mas, tendo eu o objetivo usá-los com credibilidade, tens conhecimento de onde, hoje em dia, hajam páginas na net que possam ser usadas como citação para eles? 
Já agora, se não for muita maçada, aplico essa questão também a outros registos de mínimas baixas em Portugal (-17ºC perto de Bragança, relatos de próximo ou abaixo de -20ºC na Serra da Estrela (incl -18ºC na Torre há relativamente poucos anos, que até gerou cobertura mediática), mínimas baixas em sitíos de fortes inversões térmicas como Aljezur, Coruche, Seiça, Dunas de Mira, etc, ou outros registos deste género de que tenhas conhecimento).

Faço a pergunta diretamente a ti porque sei que percebes destas coisas, mas se outro membro souber, por favor esteja à vontade para responder.


----------



## João Branco (10 Out 2022 às 23:56)

Gates disse:


> Apanhei ainda em 28 novembro passado -3 graus na Torre.
> Um vento horrível.
> Mas estava vestido a rigor.
> 
> Em Portugal onde senti mais frio, mas não medi a temperatura, foi no alto da serra de Sta Helena, perto de Tarouca. Foi violento. Tive que recuperar largos minutos no carro com a chaufagem no máximo.


Zona de muito frio e natureza pristina e sublime durante a invernia. 

Podiamos estar no bastante ameno Dezembro do ano passado, e não obstante, o carro do street view recolhia imagens assim de terras lá próximas:








						Google Maps
					

Localize negócios locais, visualize mapas e obtenha direções de condução no Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2022 às 08:24)

João Branco disse:


> Boas Dan.
> 
> Tenho conhecimento desses registos e não duvido deles, mas, tendo eu o objetivo usá-los com credibilidade, tens conhecimento de onde, hoje em dia, hajam páginas na net que possam ser usadas como citação para eles?
> Já agora, se não for muita maçada, aplico essa questão também a outros registos de mínimas baixas em Portugal (-17ºC perto de Bragança, relatos de próximo ou abaixo de -20ºC na Serra da Estrela (incl -18ºC na Torre há relativamente poucos anos, que até gerou cobertura mediática), mínimas baixas em sitíos de fortes inversões térmicas como Aljezur, Coruche, Seiça, Dunas de Mira, etc, ou outros registos deste género de que tenhas conhecimento).
> ...



Os dados de Miranda do Douro e das Penhas da Saúde foram obtidos na rede do IPMA, são oficiais, estão no site do IPMA. Dos outros, só tenho conhecimento do valor de -17,5ºC, no dia 12 de fevereiro de 1983, registado aqui perto.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2022 às 11:00)

João Branco disse:


> Zona de muito frio e natureza pristina e sublime durante a invernia.
> 
> Podiamos estar no bastante ameno Dezembro do ano passado, e não obstante, o carro do street view recolhia imagens assim de terras lá próximas:
> 
> ...


Conheço perfeitamente essa estrada.

Mais à frente, em Cotelo, toda esta veiga é um óptimo pólo de inversão térmica.

Em Várzea da Serra, onde tenho as minhas raízes, todo este vale é uma fábrica de gelo. Ainda na quinta-feira passada, na estação (que está na junta de freguesia) tive uma mínima de 8,9ºC, e o carro às 8h30, estacionado nesse lugar, marcava 5ºC.


----------



## João Branco (11 Out 2022 às 11:56)

Dan disse:


> Os dados de Miranda do Douro e das Penhas da Saúde foram obtidos na rede do IPMA, são oficiais, estão no site do IPMA. Dos outros, só tenho conhecimento do valor de -17,5ºC, no dia 12 de fevereiro de 1983, registado aqui perto.


O registo dos -17,5ºC foi por parte do IPB certo?


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2022 às 12:20)

João Branco disse:


> O registo dos -17,5ºC foi por parte do IPB certo?



Sim.


----------

